# Potential friends in Bamberg area?



## ktolliver

Hi all. I moved to the Bamberg area last May. I teach English and do some freelance writing online. I'm all set up as far as apartment and work permit, etc. My German language skills are fair enough. However, because I work from home online most of the time, I haven't met a circle of friends here yet. 

Anyone on this forum live in or near Bamberg and care to have a coffee? I'm an American woman, 51 years old, no kids, husband hasn't gotten here yet, and would love to meet somebody to talk to. Let me hear from you!


----------



## lara229

I'm in the same boat! Are you still in Bamberg?


----------



## JenniferC

Me too!


----------



## lara229

Do you live in Bamberg too?


----------



## James3214

I'll close this old thread but please continue on the latest 'Bamberg' thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...g-germany/309321-looking-friends-bamberg.html


----------

